# mavic gel 280 wheels



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm thinking of building up some light race wheels with Mavic 280s. I have one NOS 36 hole and another is a 28 hole that is already laced into a front wheel with probably a 7 to 9 year old Dura Ace front hub. So, what would you recommend for hubs? I've thought of Tune and American Classic but I don't even know if the AC come in 36 hole drillings. Also, I weigh about 174 and am 6',3". I don't tend to break equipment very often, probably because I like to spin rather than mash gears. Anyway, if you think the 280 on the rear is crazy for a race only wheel, let me know. I think I also have another Fiame Ergal laced to an older wheel and I could take that too for the build to get another 36 hole rim. Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

The Tune hub would give you a stiffer wheel since the brace angle would be better with the wider spaced hub flanges. Its a race only wheel and with the right hub and spokes you should be fine at your height and weight.


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*Tune hubs*

Thanks for your response. Can you give me some advice on where to find the Tune hubs at a good price?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

There is no deals on Tune and they are very hard to get. I know since I do have one set of wheels with Tune.hubs.

If you are a Shimano user Coloradocyclist has both Dura Ace and Ultegra rear hubs on sale that would also be a very good option. Dura Ace are very dependable and pretty light.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Contact Alchemy Bicycle Works in New Mexico. Jeremy is the US distributor. He can give you some information on stocking dealers I'm sure.


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*Campy user*

I use Campy so the Shimano hubs won't be an option. I'm not a total weight weenie so I'm open to the idea of using Campy Record hubs but I'm somewhat curious about how light a set of wheels I can build with these two GEL 280 rims that I have already. As you mentioned before, one issue is that people have told me that the old school rims were not designed with the dishing issues of 10 speed rear hubs so any hub, like the Tune that you mentioned, that helps deal with that issue would be all the better. Also, I'm not sure I want to shell out major bucks for a set of hubs. If there is something that is lighter than campy but maybe not so expensive as Tune, I would be interested in that too.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

ridewt said:


> I'm thinking of building up some light race wheels with Mavic 280s. I have one NOS 36 hole and another is a 28 hole that is already laced into a front wheel with probably a 7 to 9 year old Dura Ace front hub. So, what would you recommend for hubs? I've thought of Tune and American Classic but I don't even know if the AC come in 36 hole drillings. Also, I weigh about 174 and am 6',3". I don't tend to break equipment very often, probably because I like to spin rather than mash gears. Anyway, if you think the 280 on the rear is crazy for a race only wheel, let me know. I think I also have another Fiame Ergal laced to an older wheel and I could take that too for the build to get another 36 hole rim. Thanks.


I raced on Gel 280's for years. Sidewalls are very thin and deform. Brake's will pulse. Great climbing rims and not great hi speed (braking) choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*TakmanJapan says...*

I built a set of mavic wheels with GEL280 rims, 550 front hub and a 571/2 rear freehub. Was 32 hole and had DT revolutions and aluminum nipples. I thought they were a really good wheelset and they lasted several seasons. The last season or so the rear wheel went out of true fairly quickly but they did see some pretty good abuse on the way to work and back. 

Ft weight -615grams
Rear weight -810 grams

I noticed none of the braking problems a previous poster mentioned.

Takmanjapan


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Those rims were Standard issue in the pro peleton in the eighties and I think early nineties. If it was good enough for them, why not? Do it and report how they're working out.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The combination back then was GL280 on the front, GL330 on the rear. At 174, I'd be a bit concerned if you hit a road hazard like RR tracks, chuckhole etc.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> Those rims were Standard issue in the pro peleton in the eighties and I think early nineties. If it was good enough for them, why not? Do it and report how they're working out.


Unlikely as SSC's & GP4's were the standard. GL330's & GEL280's were TT & mountain stage rims or special race rims.


----------

